# The Rabbit Ate My Homework



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 27, 2010)

So I've started a book for my kids. I think you guys will probably like it. It's a middle grade novel (geared for 9-12 year olds) called THE RABBIT ATE MY HOMEWORK.

Here's the premise:


> Drew Montgomery has always wanted a pet. However, he has not, does not, and will not ever want a dumb rabbit. Then he and hislittle sister, Libby, find a rabbit in a box at the end of their street. Libby blackmails Drew into hiding the rabbit in his closet. Of course, keeping the rabbit secret is not easy. Lots of fun antics ensue . . .


So far, I've got the first half of the first chapter written. I just read it to the boys and they were giggling the whole way through. Not sure if that's because it's actually funny or because this is "their" story. But I'll take what I can get. 

Anyway, I just wanted to post this part, because I think you guys would like it (for a few reasons):



> "So what are we going to call him?" Libby asked.
> 
> "How about Stew?"
> 
> ...



Rue


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 28, 2010)

Was the first part just an intro? Because I noticed it went from narrator view to Drews view. 
It's so cute though, you'd write a book for your sons, will you get it published?


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 28, 2010)

Awww that is lovely!  I want to hear more 

Jen


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks, guys!

Brandy, the entire story is written from Drew's POV. I just posted the premise so you knew what the story was about.

Here's how the story actually starts:



> I wish weâd never found that box. It could have stayed hidden in the ditch forever. But no. My annoying little sister, Libby, had to spot it.



Jen, I'll probably post some more amusing snippets as I go along. We've got all kinds of antics for the kids andbunny to get up to. It's going to be fun to write! :biggrin:

Oh, and I fully intend to submit it for publication once it's finished. But it's up to the publishers whether it gets published or not! 

Rue


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 28, 2010)

That is soooo cute! Love that little excerpt.  
Can't wait for more snippets!

I love writing stories, too. I should post an excerpt from mine in that story thread that someone started (I think it was Grace?)  Haven't written one about a bunny yet, but I've been thinking about it. Although, one of my main characters in one of my stories does have a black Holland Lop named Magic.  Can ya guess where I got that idea? lol. Annddd, he's a house bunny and lives in a nice NIC cage.  lol. 

Emily


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks, Emily!

I know I started a thread a few months back asking if there were writers here at RO. Or is there another thread?

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (May 4, 2010)

Another tidbit for your reading pleasure:



> The rest of the afternoon basically went like this:
> 
> Libby (squealing): "Aw! Drew, look! He can wiggle his tail!"
> 
> ...



:biggrin2:

Rue


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 5, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (May 6, 2010)

Thanks, Rebecca!

I'm hoping this book will be as much fun to read as it is to write! :biggrin2:

Rue


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 6, 2010)

Lol I want to read it all!!!!  

Jen


----------



## nicolevins (May 7, 2010)

One time, my rabbits chewed up my project for geography! :grumpy:

I had to do it all again.. looking at their faces though, I had to forgive them straight away  I couldn't stay annoyed at them


----------



## funnybunnymummy (May 7, 2010)

Hehe! Thanks, guys!

Nicole, the rabbit in the book does a similar number. I haven't decided exactly what homework it is, but it's a BIG project, worth BIG marks, and it happens at the WORST time! :biggrin2:

Here's another snippet that got gales of laughter out of the boys (it takes place the morning after they find the rabbit):


> "What are you doing up so early, anyway?"
> 
> "I wanted to see Tiny."
> 
> ...



:biggrin2:

Rue


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 10, 2010)

lol. Your book is awesome


----------



## funnybunnymummy (May 10, 2010)

Thanks, Rebecca! 

I'll post some more funny bits soon! 

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (May 14, 2010)

Well, I just finished Chp 5! I've never written a book so fast in my life! 

Here's a snippet from Chp 4 I thought was funny:



> Iâm so tired at school I nearly nod off twice during Social Studies. Math is not much better. Mr. Plonsky calls on me three times before I finally realize heâs talking to me, and then I have no idea what the answer is.
> 
> "Perhaps, you should pay a little more attention, Mr. Montgomery?"
> 
> ...



As soon as I'm finished the first draft, I'll be looking for readers. So anybody who's interested in reading it, let me know and I'll send it to you!

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## Anaira (May 14, 2010)

I'd love to read it. It's great! So he is a boy then? It would be interesting if they ended up having a litter of half-wilds on their hands.:shock:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 15, 2010)

Rue your book is awesome. I would love to read it.


----------



## ariusshadow (May 15, 2010)

That's awesome. I'd love to read it.


----------



## Daenerys (May 17, 2010)

This sounds like a GREAT book! I'd love to read it!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (May 17, 2010)

Thanks, guys!

I'm starting chapter six tomorrow. I figure I've got another 8-10 chapters to go. I'll send everyone who's interested a PM when I'm finished. 

Thanks!

Rue

P.S. Here's another snippet:


> Finally, the bell rings and I go fetch Libby from class and go catch our bus. Sheâs signed out a book on rabbits from the school library: _The Ultimate House Rabbit Guide Book_. On the bus ride home, she seems to think I want to hear all about rabbits. Which I donât. After the day Iâve had, Iâd be quite happy if I never heard about the furry little monsters ever again.
> 
> Of course, with Libby sitting next to me, that just isnât going to happen.
> 
> ...


----------



## kirsterz09 (May 17, 2010)

wow what a wonderful read, I'm really enjoying it, you are very talented! Can't wait to hear some more.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 17, 2010)

Would love to read it.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (May 17, 2010)

Thanks, guys!

So glad so many here are interested in TRAMH! :biggrin2:

Rue


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 19, 2010)

Loved that part. You are very good at this!


----------



## Violet23 (May 25, 2010)

Im loving the story so far! Can't wait for more ^^


----------



## funnybunnymummy (May 25, 2010)

Thanks, guys!

Glad you're enjoying it! Just started Chp 8 today! I'm hoping I'll have the first draft finished by the end of June.

Here's another snippet for your pleasure:


> "Where are the brussel sprouts? I couldâve sworn I bought brussel sprouts the last time I went to the grocery store!" Mom is rooting through the drawers in the bottom of the fridge.
> 
> Libby grins at me.
> 
> So far that rabbit has saved us from eating spinach, broccoli, and now brussel sprouts. I fed him the last sprout this afternoon after school. But Iâd rather eat those brussel sprouts with liver and onions than admit that rabbit has done me a favour.



:biggrin2:

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (May 26, 2010)

Chp 8 is finished. On to Chp 9. Am I evil because I'm having so much fun ruining Drew's life? :biggrin2:

Here's another fun snippet:

(The rabbit has hidden under their mom's rose bush and won't come out.)


> Just then Libby says, "I have an idea!"
> 
> "What?" At that moment, Iâd take any idea that didnât involve my bare arms and rose thorns.
> 
> ...



Rue


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 27, 2010)

Lol so good, I love it!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 27, 2010)

Lol so good, I love it!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (May 27, 2010)

Thanks, Becka! :biggrin2:

Rue


----------



## Anaira (May 28, 2010)

I love coming in here after work and reading new snippets. It's always a bit disappointing if there aren't any!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (May 28, 2010)

Aw, thanks, Anaira! :hug1

I'll try to post snippets more often. 

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jun 2, 2010)

A few more snippets for your reading pleasure:



> All I can do is trudge up the stairs behind Mom and meet my doom. I try to think of what I'll say when she finds the rabbit:
> 
> "What rabbit? I don't see any rabbit!"
> 
> ...





> "Mr. Wuzzy!" Libbyâs shrill voice wakes me the next morning.
> 
> I groan. It would be so nice, for just one morning, _not_ to wake up to Libby in my bedroom. I flop onto my back and stare at the ceiling. Then I remember: The teddy bear! I sit up, imagining what the rabbit has done to it overnight. Mounds of stuffing cover the closet floor, all thatâs left of the bear. "Is something wrong with Mr. Wuzzy?"
> 
> ...





> Libby runs into the house first. "Tiny! Weâre home!" she shrills.
> 
> "Heâs not a dog," I say, hanging up my backpack. But just as the words are out of my mouth, the rabbit comes hopping down the hallway, his long ears pricked forward, eager to see us.
> 
> ...



:biggrin:

Rue


----------



## Anaira (Jun 3, 2010)

LOL! Now I need to know what happened when his mom found Tiny!:big wink:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 5, 2010)

Still loving it. Can't wait for the next part


----------



## butsy (Jun 10, 2010)

love it ! i would love to get the whole thing in a pm please its brilliant


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks, guys!

I've only got a few more chapters to write! 

Rue


----------



## Anaira (Jun 10, 2010)

Oooh! Exciting!:biggrin:


OT, but the bunny in your avatar, looks like the one in mine! Mine's Reuben; is yours Gus?


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jun 10, 2010)

Yep, that's Gus. The inspiration for The Rabbit Ate My Homework. 

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jun 21, 2010)

Well, I had to put my head down and really push the last week, butI just typed THE END on my first draft tonight!!!

WOO HOO!!!

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

Rue


----------



## Anaira (Jun 21, 2010)

Exciting!:woohoo


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 21, 2010)

Anaira wrote:


> Â Exciting!:woohoo


:yeahthat:


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks, guys!

Now I'll be looking for some first readers here to vet the wabbity scenes.

Interested? PM me!

Thanks!

Rue


----------

